# Power Electronics Material for the Power Exam



## Aerofrank (Jul 27, 2010)

Trying to find Power Electronics study material for the Electrical Power PE exam. Can anyone recommend good study material (Notes, websites, some text etc), that would be helpful for the exam? The only material I have available at this time is Wildi's Machine and drives, which covers Power Electronics (Chapters 21 thru 23). Any suggestions would be helpful. Much appreciated.

Aerofrank


----------



## elmodeer (Jul 27, 2010)

Aerofrank said:


> Trying to find Power Electronics study material for the Electrical Power PE exam. Can anyone recommend good study material (Notes, websites, some text etc), that would be helpful for the exam? The only material I have available at this time is Wildi's Machine and drives, which covers Power Electronics (Chapters 21 thru 23). Any suggestions would be helpful. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Aerofrank


Hi Aero,

For the Wildi book,which edition do you have? The US edition or the international edition? Is it really good?

Thanks,

Mo


----------



## DK PE (Jul 27, 2010)

I have heard good things about Ned Mohan "Power Electronics: Converters, Applications, and Design" but do not have a copy. It may be worth checking out for a dedicated text on power electronics.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 28, 2010)

Old thread but I found it helpful..

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=8677


----------

